# Afrikaans : Nice to see you again!



## Masood

Hi,
I am seeing someone in a social situation after having last seen her 2 weeks ago. How would I say informally "Nice to see you again!"?
For what it's worth Google translate suggests "Lekker om jou weer te sien".

Is that a good choice?

Baie dankie


----------



## Brioche

Hoe lekker om jou weer te sien is a correct translation.
Whether it is in typical usage in the situation you describe, I cannot say.


----------



## Masood

Thanks for the reply @Brioche. My situation is that we both volunteer for the same organisation. It's just a friendly greeting I need.

Can you also put wee_r (again)_ at the end of the sentence or does that sound a bit odd?


----------



## filoutjie

Masood said:


> Thanks for the reply @Brioche. My situation is that we both volunteer for the same organisation. It's just a friendly greeting I need.
> 
> Can you also put wee_r (again)_ at the end of the sentence or does that sound a bit odd?


No, you can't put "weer"at the end of a sentence .  "Lekker om jou weer te sien", "Hoe lekker om jou weer te sien" or "Dis lekker om jou weer te sien." are all fine.


----------



## Masood

filoutjie said:


> No, you can't put "weer"at the end of a sentence .  "Lekker om jou weer te sien", "Hoe lekker om jou weer te sien" or "Dis lekker om jou weer te sien." are all fine.


Baie danke.


----------

